# Manchester - help needed for man that needs to go clothes shopping



## Spion (Feb 8, 2009)

Help. I'm male, I want to buy some clothes in M'cr. I'm in me 40s, I like vintage and workwear type stuff. But I hate shopping, live 1.5 hrs from M'cr up the Lancs coast and don't know the city.

Is there a street or area I should aim for? I might take the teen along and try and get him enthusiastic for some cool clothes also


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2009)

There are some cool shops along oldham street. POP sells some quite nice vintage stuff. I would just have a wander around the Northern Quarter. It is your best bet, and you are likely to find what you want, I reckon.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 8, 2009)

Meh, H+M and Primark do me fine - they're both on Market Street.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2009)

I get most of my clothes from H&M. I was just answering his request for vintage-y stuff!


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah oldham street and around there is your best bet.

pop boutique and ryan vintage are pretty good. also, obviously, afflecks palace.


----------



## susie12 (Feb 18, 2009)

Manchester city centre is small and easy to walk about. Go up Oldham st to the northern quarter, then down market st, then if youwant posh go down deansgate where M& S is and to harvey nicks.  You could walk it in half an hour tops


----------

